# Boarded up Windows



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a really quick, cheap way to mess up your house for Halloween.

The boards are nailed to frames that just hang over the windows. It takes about two minutes to put all of this up or take it down (when the landlord is coming. ;-) )










My favorite response so far was my friend who said, "Whoa! That looks just like the place where I always get my crack!"

:jol:


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks good that is what I am planning on doing this weekend.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like a crack house to me : )
Good idea


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looks good. borded up windows always do add a nice touch.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

How do you hang it over the windows? Im a renter and would like to be able to do that as well. I like the crack house reference. Sounds like a good friend to have LOL.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> How do you hang it over the windows? Im a renter and would like to be able to do that as well.


There are two small hooks screwed into the windowpanes above each window that the fake frames hang from.

When it's not Halloween you can take the hooks out, and the only damage done is a few little screw holes, which are easy to repair with a little spackle.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

The ones I am doing use thin nylon straps that go over the upper sash and when youshut then lock the window it stays tight. I will be using furniture glides to keep from scratching the area. My wife unfortunatly wont let me drill any holes in the window frame or the casing You are soooooo lucky!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

hawkchucker said:


> My wife unfortunatly wont let me drill any holes in the window frame or the casing You are soooooo lucky!


I did it while my girl was at work. ;-)


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Very nice effect!

Did you use real wood or foam painted to look like wood?


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Dr Frankenscream said:


> Did you use real wood or foam painted to look like wood?


It's all real wood, mostly leftover spaceship. The planks are all extra bits from the walls of this set we built in the summer of 2006 for my play _Walkin' on Sunshine_.

It's all really cheap, thin plywood that's been warping and discoloring in the elements behind my garage for over a year. I used a hand saw to cut it into planks and it just tore apart like paper. It was very satisfying. :jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes!...I like that effect...I like that you covered ALL the windows, really adds to the look. I don't think that crack houses have cute little sunflowers on the fornt of the window.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

beelce said:


> I don't think that crack houses have cute little sunflowers on the fornt of the window.


It's a kinder, gentler kind of crack house.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks good...the sunflowers add the psycho curb appeal...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

These are a great addition to that dilapidated look.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

They look Fantastic, Here is a pi of mine


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Great Job


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

I really like the look of these. Nice work. My window project will use styrofoam etched and painted to look like old boards (since I have HUGE windows and real wood would be exceptionally heavy), but generally, nothing beats the look of 'real' old wood. Adding LED's as "peering eyes" or skelly hands protruding through openings between the boards would be a nice touch too.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

marcus132 said:


> It's a kinder, gentler kind of crack house.


Yes...if Disney ever went into the crack house making business...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm currently working on a similar project but am using 3/4" blue foam board. Going to try using multiple large suction cups and see if they'll stick to the window.

Yours look great!!


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

beelce said:


> Yes!...I like that effect...I like that you covered ALL the windows, really adds to the look. I don't think that crack houses have cute little sunflowers on the fornt of the window.


They're crack flowers. It's where the crack comes from.
Nice job. I always love wood when it discolors.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Joker, you just solved my problem. My windows don't have a wooden frame around them, just crappy stucco. Suction cups. It's brilliant.



joker said:


> I'm currently working on a similar project but am using 3/4" blue foam board. Going to try using multiple large suction cups and see if they'll stick to the window.
> 
> Yours look great!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

BadTable Manor said:


> Joker, you just solved my problem. My windows don't have a wooden frame around them, just crappy stucco. Suction cups. It's brilliant.


This is just an idea you might try velcrow that has the sticky tape on it.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd worry about the sticky part sticking too well to the glass, though, and cracking the glass. That'd be just my luck.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

nm


----------

